
Top American CEOs: shareholder value is not out primary goal anymore - gws
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/19/the-ceos-of-nearly-two-hundred-companies-say-shareholder-value-is-no-longer-their-main-objective.html
======
ryanmercer
Friday I mentioned on HN in another thread [1] that my CEO paid himself 16.6
million dollars in compensation last fiscal year. That's 16-22x what I need to
retire today, or 474x my gross pay.

While this claim from these CEOs sounds nice, I'd love to see if they even
remotely keep their word or if they just find ways to shuffle money around to
still benefit themselves and their friends.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20707473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20707473)

Edit: ahahahaha said CEO is one of the members of the Business Roundtable.
Well sir, put your money where your mouth is.

